# Instructions/Tips and how to oil a coat



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi guys, I need some of your amazing assistance. :hail:

I want to start oiling my dogs' coats so I tried googling it and looking for threads on the forum but everything is either not clear or what I want is not popping up.

Here are my questions: 

1)What is the difference with light and medium oils, and what is used for what type of coat?
2)What products have worked well for your havanese/do you like? I was looking at products by Pure Paws and Plush Puppy.
3) What is the proper application and removal? Is there a special shampoo required to take out the oil? 

The only thing I know about oiling coats is that you need to wash it out every 3-4 days otherwise it loses its benefits. 

One last question, but not oil related, does anyone have a vellus pin brush and do they like it?:ear:

Thanks so much everyone! 

Estrella


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't offer any assistance - just have a question. I've not heard of oiling their coat - why is this done? What affect are you looking to achieve?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahh hope this helps, Idk as I've never done it before but I remember seeing threads on mink oil.

Mink Oil search:
http://havaneseforum.com/search.php?searchid=393427&pp=25


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I was told by a few people mink oil can dry out the coat. I do hot oil treatments on my dogs but I want to experiment with actually leaving oil in the coat instead of washing it out. It is supposed to help keep coats moisturized and help prevent breakage. I am trying to "start fresh" with one of my dogs coats and am going to spoil his coat but I dont know which type of oil to buy. There is a Pure Paws Jojoba based oil and Plush Puppy Seabreeze oil that I was thinking about getting from showdogstore this morning.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My sister is a hairdresser and she gave me a bottle of Paul Mitchell Leave In Conditioner for Dogs! Who knew??? I spray it on the dogs after they have a bath when they're almost dry and it keeps them soft and it smells great!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Estrella- I dont know if you have someone with maltese or shih tzu near you. But an shih tzu breeder who I was getting grooming tips from told me oiling ins a process you need to learn in person and you can just as easily damage a coat without knowing how to do it- it collects dirt like a magnet and most wrap it as well. I know she keeps one of her specials in oil but not the other one. So you may want to look for a local person with one of those breeds. She told me not to think of oiling Dash if I wanted to let him outside ever!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I have some of the Plush Puppy Seabreeze oil. It doesn't take much to make the coat look greasy and I've never been sure how to use it. Dusty's breeder advised me to spray it on the brush rather than the dog. I don't use it very often at all. Dusty's coat has been better since I switched foods and started adding Fish Oil as a supplement. 

I don't know how to oil the coat so I'm no help there. .


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I just came across this oil, for humans but its made out of nuts so I think it'd be safe. Its called Moroccan Oil. Used it on my hair 2x and it leaves it amazingly shiny now. Unlike most oils you apply it on damp hair, so think of it as a hair dressing. A little goes a long way!

www.moroccanoil.com


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have used WEN fig oil overnight as a leave in and washed out in the morning.... Maybe try something like that? Leave it in overnight and give him a bath the next day? I know it works great on my hair, nt sure about a Hav, was also thinking of using the cleansing conditioner by Wen on my Harry.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You might want to ask the advice of a groomer. I had a Hav groomer help me out and she said that if your dog has any white on them, you need to be very careful to avoid any oils that have color or yellow tinge to them as it will make the coat look dingy. My favorite oil is the Pure Paws Light Oil, but I think they just discontinued it from their web site recently (I still see it at the local shows though). You do not need much oil to do a whole dog. I put a little Coat Handler conditioner in a pitcher, put one teaspoon of the Pure Paws oil in it and then fill the pitcher with warm water. After pouring over the dog and saturating the coat, I hold the dog in a couple of layers of warm towels for 30 minutes or so and then very carefully dry him/her. They look awful for a couple of days and you want to make sure they don't roll around in the dirt during that time too.  Then wash once with the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo, condition and dry as usual. (Obviously, don't try this right before a show, so you can see the results first-hand without any pressure of needing to re-bathe.)


----------

